# Baseboard Heater Covers?



## john_md (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Quick question here….we have an "almost toddler." We also have electric baseboard heaters and are concerned about their safety. Purchasing metal baseboard heater covers appears to be very expensive, so I am interested in possibly building some. I saw the following project here on Lumberjocks.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11264

However, I am concerned about whether building with wood is a fire hazard. I saw a website that builds and sells these, but they state that they use a heat reflective insulation foil on the underside of the wood for safety.

http://www.woodenradiatorcabinet.com/products/baseboards

Does anyone have any experience or suggestions with this kind of item?

Thanks.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

If you read the description on the site, I think they are using the reflective tape to help improve radiation of the heat, not so much to protect the wood.

No baseboard heaters will get anywhere near the temperature needed to cause wood to combust (~451deg). It would be one heck of a burn hazard for anyone, let alone kids, and a huge fire hazard if anything came in contact with it, like carpet of drapes.

I'm sure it will dry the wood out over time, and cause a lot of movement. Might degrade the finish over time as well.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you sure that they're necessary? My memories of baseboard heating is that they get fairly warm but nowhere near hot enough to cause burns. Toddlers are pretty bright and a couple of brushes against a warm heater will probably be sufficient "training" for them to not do that. - lol

If you do make something, leave openings for air flow or you'll screen off the heat you're trying to get into the room.


----------

